# Best Airlines



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Sukkiri said:


> Emirates is the best airline I frequently travel on because of its good value for money, easy connections to Europe and its fantastic on board product.


Yep I'd definately agree Emirates seem to offer the best value for money if you want a decent onboard service.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

opium said:


> Good food on russian airlines , good service , beautiful stewardesses and so on . But there's one little thing with the russian planes --sometimes they fall.....


Not exactly a little thing... :lol:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

opium said:


> Good food on russian airlines , good service , beautiful stewardesses and so on . *But there's one little thing with the russian planes --sometimes they fall.....*


"One *TIIIIIIIINY* flaw in the plan" eh?


----------



## SxCntz (Jun 13, 2007)

Aer Lingues, and Singapore Airlines.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

opium said:


> Good food on russian airlines , good service , beautiful stewardesses and so on . But there's one little thing with the russian planes --*sometimes they fall*.....


Some people are just too picky:lol:


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

>(


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

I wouldn't mind flying on a exotic russian plane for a change, russian planes arn't nessasarily bad. There are only bad pilots.
But back on topic the best airlines I've been on:
British Airways -good service though shame about the dated plane
Air France-good service. it was also my first flight where I had PTV's and I was amazed  
Emirates-usually good value and DXB is a decent place to connect


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Whats so exotic about russian airplanes ?


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

In my opinion the best is a small "boutique" airline called Bangkok Airlines ... from the moment you arrive you are ushered into a private lounge with wonderful snacks and drinks in an elegant setting. No waiting in lines. You are treated like royalty, not just one in a crowd. The planes are immaculate and the food is delicious. BA serves all of SE Asia and parts of China and Japan.

Also very good: Emirates (nice wine selection!), JAL, Thai, Air Canada, Air France, El Al, and KLM.

Cathay Pacific used to be one of my favorites but I flew four differant flights with them in the past two years and they are definately going down hill! I do not recommend Cathay Pacific.

Now, the absolute WORST: Cubana (old, smelly, dangerous, noisy, rough flying ... even a rather short 1 1/2 flight from Costa Rica to Havana was TERRIFYING!!!! I have many Cuban friends and adored Havana, but the airline was a nightmare!!!!)

Also pretty bad: PIA (Pakistan - I was warned the toilets malfunction and overflow a few hours after take-off and it always - without fail! - happened! Overflowing toilets - DISGUSTING!), EgyptAir, Air India (Maharaja service? HA!) and Aeroflot (lousy food - but good beverages!).

Thanks for letting me KVETCH!


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

i think the best are British Airways or American Airlines...never fly with South West they allways have huge delays and also Easy Jet...


----------



## YeahWho (Aug 10, 2007)

^^ You must be kidding when you mentioned AA. I could only say that AA is the best full-service airline in the US.


----------



## gv0928 (Aug 13, 2007)

gv0928 said:


> JetBlue is heavenly to me.


Gotta also throw in Avianca. That's a great airline.

Aeromexico was good, too.


----------



## Seminyak (Jul 16, 2010)

hmmm i agree with you


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

poshbakerloo said:


> i think the best are British Airways or American Airlines...never fly with South West they allways have huge delays and also Easy Jet...


I really have had bad experiences with American Airlines, (flight delays, old planes, unkind customer service attendants, etc)......I always choose Continental or Delta over AA when i have to use an american airline. Same for Air France and Iberia.

In my experience Air Canada, Continental, Delta, British, Copa Airlines, Avianca, Mexicana and Aeromexico have similar quality standards and pretty decent service on board. But as far as i know, top Asian carriers are the best and beat them all...by far.......

About Cubana, well those things must not be allowed to fly. There was also a local airline called Aerocalifornia that sucked the same way.


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

Without any doubt Aerolineas Argentinas (Argentina Airlines), Qantas (Australian Airline) and Singapore Airlines, in that order.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

-Singapore Airlines
-Emirates
-Cathay Pacific
-Asiana Airlines
-Qantas


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Well if you do it statistically even though Japan Airlines is bankrupt it is the best when it comes to being on time.

*JAL, ANA most on-time in '09 *



> Japan Airlines and All Nippon Airways were the world's most reliable carriers when it came to being on time in 2009, according to a U.S. research firm.
> 
> JAL ranked No. 1 for on-time arrivals in 2009 on a list of 40 of the world's largest airlines' scheduled passenger flights, according to Conducive Technology Corp.'s 2009 Year-end Report (www.flightstats.com/).
> 
> ...


http://www.asahi.com/english/TKY201004140356.html

Since all Nippon Airways isn't bankrupt I would say they are the best airlines. The service is really good on these japanese airlines.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Well, much of the delays also depend on the airport infrastructure, so it's not all up to the airlines, but it also depends on where they fly.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

I have flown alot and almost everysingle time there is a delay is because of the airplane itself (repairs, problems or something) and very rarely the airport. Sometimes it is the airport when there is bad weather, but usually it is the airline. Also that study of the 40 largest airline companies which fly all around the world and in many case the same airports.


----------



## NTprime (Feb 9, 2010)

My top 3 are:

Singapore Airlines, Cathay Pacific, and Emirates.

SQ for the overall experience, and new aircraft.
CX for the ease of connections via HKG, plus the overall experience.
EK for the new aircraft, and the multi-cultural crew.


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

My top five are: Singapore Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Qatar Airways, Emirates and ANA All Nippon Airways.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*JAT* Airways:cheers:


----------



## REAPER666 94 (May 16, 2010)

virgin atlantic <3


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

KLM/United/Lufthansa


----------



## ♪♫ ♪ ♫ CiNnAmOn ♪♫ ♫ (Jul 28, 2010)

Strange nobody mentioned it yet: SWISS, my favourite! kay:

Also Qantas, Singapore, Emirates, Qatar and Lufthansa are great. From all the premium airlines (i.e. not budget airlines but not third-world airlines either and the like), by far the worst ones I've travelled with have been the US airlines, and non of them is an exception.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

All Low Cost´s :rock:


----------



## Firewheel (Feb 18, 2009)

I haven't been on too many, but Singapore Airlines takes it :cheers:


----------

